# Is the world ready for:



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

a pre-plucked chicken? 
http://www.thisislondon.com/dynamic/news/story.html?in_review_id=590366&in_review_text_id=558671

:lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: That chicken looks so ugly w/o its feathers.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

So much for sex a-peal between chickens. It looks like a-pealed chicken. :lol:


----------

